# Engine dress up parts change



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

Been running with a green engine cover and the like for some time now, so I thought it was time for a change:

Thanks to Matt at Newera for the swift turnaround of the carbon plenum cover and assorted Nismo bits.

Have also tweaked some of the mechanical set up parts and the car is now pulling like a train, with a lot more low end grunt. Tweenie - hope to see you later today for that final map tweak! - let me know. (also don't copy my engine colour again, lol!)

Dan thanks for the estoril blue paint application as always!

Couple of low res' phone snaps attached......


----------

